# Self Propelled Walkway Salt Spreader



## mcass50 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a more efficient way to spread ice melt on the walkways of a 90 acre apartment complex. The walkways are 42" wide and the push spreaders just don"t do a good job, they're always getting clogged up and spreading way more salt over a way bigger area than needs to be done.. not to mention they constantly need to be refilled because of their small holding capacity. 

What I'm looking for is a self propelled spreader that can be adjusted to spread to about a 40" width with a decent size holding capacity (at least a wheelbarrow or 2). Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Why don't you try a commercial duty drop spreader and have a second guy walking behind with a wagon filled with bags. He could also hit the steps.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

mcass50;1575642 said:


> I'm looking for a more efficient way to spread ice melt on the walkways of a 90 acre apartment complex. The walkways are 42" wide and the push spreaders just don"t do a good job, they're always getting clogged up and spreading way more salt over a way bigger area than needs to be done.. not to mention they constantly need to be refilled because of their small holding capacity.
> 
> What I'm looking for is a self propelled spreader that can be adjusted to spread to about a 40" width with a decent size holding capacity (at least a wheelbarrow or 2). Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions. Thanks in advance for any input!


just throwin' this out there...not self propelled but maybe big enough..epoke20

http://epokena.com/user_files/images/File/Towed Brochure 2008.pdf


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Particular reason you are not using an ATV?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Get a permagreen and the make a deflector for the left side.


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

A self propelled top dresser would work right size and width


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

hatefulmechanic;1576241 said:


> Particular reason you are not using an ATV?


What I was thinking My set up is so much faster then a walkbehind anything
My ATV spreader with a rubber skirt will drop Icemelt on any walk I have mine set for 48'' walks I can raise it up to next hole and can do 60'' walks


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.snowexproducts.com/salt-spreaders/tow-behind-spreaders


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mcass50;1575642 said:


> I'm looking for a more efficient way to spread ice melt on the walkways of a 90 acre apartment complex. The walkways are 42" wide and the push spreaders just don"t do a good job, they're always getting clogged up and spreading way more salt over a way bigger area than needs to be done.. not to mention they constantly need to be refilled because of their small holding capacity.
> 
> What I'm looking for is a self propelled spreader that can be adjusted to spread to about a 40" width with a decent size holding capacity (at least a wheelbarrow or 2). Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions. Thanks in advance for any input!


After reading this for the third time You are using a fertilizer spreader Not a salt spreader Right??
If you buy the right push spreader You will beable only cover 40'' wide


----------

